# Duda sobre consumo de amplificadores



## pedriza (Dic 13, 2012)

Hola amigos:
Voy a poner un pequeño autorradio digital en una casa de campo que tiene un amplificador de 2x25w. Como es una casa aislada he instalado unos paneles solares y baterías de 12v y por este motivo tengo que minimizar los consumos todo lo posible y la duda que tengo es si consume menos un amplificador de 2x25 que uno de 4x25 o consumen igual teniendo en cuenta que pondré dos pequeñas cajas de 3 vias con las siguientes caracteristicas: 

   respuesta en frecuencia: 60 - 22.000 Hz
   potencia de salida: 100W máx. (40Wrms)
   impedancia: 8 ohmios

Muchas gracias por las respuestas y por cualquier sugerencia.


----------



## analogico (Dic 13, 2012)

con 2 cajas deberia  ser casi lo mismo

pero si tienes dudas mide con  un amperimetro  a distinto volumen
el consumo es proporcional a la intensidad del sonido , volumen




si quieres disminuir el consumo necesitas un radio a pilas que funcione en 12 V
generalmente usan amplificadores de 2x2W o sea 10 veces menos que un autoradio


----------



## pedriza (Dic 13, 2012)

Gracias analogico, ya pensé en la radio a pilas (8x1,5) pero quiero que lea tarjetas de memoria y que tenga entradas de usb y de línea para poder conectar alguna vez el portátil y oír mejor las películas, y la que vi de pilas se queda un poco corta de potencia. Otra duda que tengo es que el autorradio funciona a 4 ohmios y los altavoces son de 8 y no sé si esto afectará al consumo.

Saludos,


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 13, 2012)

Amigo lo que debes considerar es que un amplificador digital tiene mayor eficiencia que un tradicional amplificador lineal.


----------



## pedriza (Dic 13, 2012)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo lo que debes considerar es que un amplificador digital tiene mayor eficiencia que un tradicional amplificador lineal.



Si, eso ya lo supongo, pero no arrojas ninguna luz a mi oscuridad. 

Gracias.


----------



## analogico (Dic 13, 2012)

pedriza dijo:


> Gracias analogico, ya pensé en la radio a pilas (8x1,5) pero quiero que lea tarjetas de memoria y que tenga entradas de usb y de línea para poder conectar alguna vez el portátil y oír mejor las películas, y la que vi de pilas se queda un poco corta de potencia. Otra duda que tengo es que el autorradio funciona a 4 ohmios y los altavoces son de 8 y no sé si esto afectará al consumo.
> 
> Saludos,


con 8 Ω
el consumo se reduce 
y el sonido se reduce algo 
depende  de los parlantes

los  2x25w es la máxima potencia que puede entregarle a los parlantes  
pero  la radio  realmente consume algo mas  de 1 o 5 A mas

lo mejor que puedes hacer son unas pruebas con un amperimetro

probando con silencio   normal y ruido maximo
el consumo depende del sonido
a mas sonido mas consumo


----------



## pedriza (Dic 13, 2012)

analogico dijo:


> con 8 Ω
> el consumo se reduce
> y el sonido se reduce algo
> depende  de los parlantes
> ...



Ok, lo que mas me interesaba saber es si poniendo uno de 4x25 tendría mas consumo y ya dijiste que no y también lo de la impedancia de los altavoces y según dices tampoco tendré mas consumo por lo tanto compraré el de 4x25 por si después me planteo ponerle dos altavoces mas. Lo de medir el consumo no tenia mucho interés en saber cuanto consume, sino si había diferencia, y además es que no sé hacerlo, pero ya que estamos puestos si eres tan amable de decirme como se hace, lo haré y así aprendo. 
Gracias.

Este es el tester que tengo:


----------



## analogico (Dic 13, 2012)

pedriza dijo:


> Ok, lo que mas me interesaba saber es si poniendo uno de 4x25 tendría mas consumo y ya dijiste que no y también lo de la impedancia de los altavoces y según dices tampoco tendré mas consumo por lo tanto compraré el de 4x25 por si después me planteo ponerle dos altavoces mas. Lo de medir el consumo no tenia mucho interés en saber cuanto consume, sino si había diferencia, y además es que no sé hacerlo, pero ya que estamos puestos si eres tan amable de decirme como se hace, lo haré y así aprendo.
> Gracias.
> 
> Este es el tester que tengo:
> http://bimg1.mlstatic.com/multimetr...x-mas-830-soultec_MLA-F-2785306998_062012.jpg



estas construyendo un sistema de paneles solares  y no sabes medir el consumo 

el rango de la radio 2x25 es entre 1 y 5 A
y la de 4x25 es entre 1 y 10A

es variable depende del volumen y los parlantes y el sonido que reproduzca
por ejemplo un sonido de tambor  consume mas que una flauta

si al de 4x25 le colocas 2 parlantes el rango sera entre 1 y 5A



si le colocas parlantes de 8 Ω  el consumo sera menor pero el sonido sera menor 
cuanto es cosa de probar 
y el tester si te sirve  para hacer la medición


----------



## miborbolla (Dic 13, 2012)

Definitivamente yo desterraría la idea de usar un auto-radio, ya que consumen energía a lo bestia, definitivamente deberías buscar la forma de hacerte de una radio portátil que tenga las entradas para memorias usb, line-in etc; te vendrán incluidos los parlantes y te quitas de problemas, se que un auto-radio y sus potencias son muy envidiables, pero créeme gastan energía sin consentimiento.

Si optas por la radio portátil, solo te restaría acudir con algún técnico y que te prepare el cable para los 12 volts, ya que generalmente no lo tienen contemplado de fabrica, ademas piensa que si estas aislado del mundo no requieres de mas de 5 o 10 watts de potencia para apreciar bien tu música, ya no necesitas esos 50 watts (2 x 25) para esconder el ruido de la ciudad, motor y no se cuantas cosas mas.

Saludos


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 13, 2012)

pedriza . te doy una idea por lo que cuentas porque en realidad no dices cuantos paneles tienes .,ni cuantas baterias hay instaladas ..........pero te doy esta idea que es viable y sobre todo consume muy poco pero tiene todo hasta control remoto... jejejejeje y es ideal para estos casos ..  no se en que lugar de españa lo puedas conseguir pero date una vuelta por lugares que vendan electrodomesticos chinos o importados asiaticos  seguro los vas a encontrar ....juan


----------



## pedriza (Dic 14, 2012)

Hola.

Esos aparatos portátiles fue lo primero que estuve mirando en Internet y algunos tienen hasta batería de litio, pero son muy pequeños y no encontré ninguno que diese mas de 2w, seria ideal, porque además son mas baratos que la otra opción. En cuanto a la instalación, lo que he puesto son 3 paneles monocristalinos de 130w cada uno, un regulador para 45 A  y dos baterías AGM de 200 A cada una y la verdad es que no, nunca he necesitado medir consumos en 12v. Es una casa pequeña que tiene instalación de 220v y de 12v, toda la iluminación es de 12v con lámparas led y el refrigerador es de gas. Está todo recién instalado y aun no sé si tendré suficiente energía con los tres paneles pero creo que si, está en sur de España. También estuve mirando la opción de una pequeña mini cadena, estas si las encontré de 8 o 10w pero son de 220v y no quisiera tener que poner convertidor de 12 a 220, aunque después de leerte miborbolla, estoy contemplando de nuevo esta opción. 

Saludos a todos.


----------



## analogico (Dic 14, 2012)

con ese regulador y esas baterías  tienes de sobra para la auto radio 

 los wats de los paneles son en condiciones ideales
por lo que tendrías que ir al desierto a las 12 del dia para que rindan lo que dicen

por lo que en vez de medir la radio  mide los paneles 

y calcula...


----------



## daandroid (Ene 2, 2013)

yo tengo una radio de coche en mi habitación alimentada con un transformador halogeno de las bombillas y me da 12v 4A 50 watt y mueve la radio sin problemas
el amplificador de la radio es de 50watt x4 canales si la pones al maximo la pantalla parpadea ligeramente.....


----------

